# DoorDash fires delivery driver who allegedly ate customer's barbecue ribs, dropped off food with bite marks



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/doordash-fires-delivery-driver-ate-barbecue-ribs


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

DoorDash steals tips from drivers, so karma.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

nutzareus said:


> DoorDash steals tips from drivers, so karma.


Yeah, but DD is still in business
Ms Rib Bite ain't.

They're sending a message
"_Don't mess with paying customer's shit
......Or else "_


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> Yeah, but DD is still in business
> Mr Rib Bite ain't.
> 
> They're sending a message


Its Mrs. Rib Bite.


----------



## RebelPercMom (Mar 17, 2019)

When I saw this title I laughed, wondering what the customer did this time. The story didn't mention anything, of course, but I'm thinking there's a lot that wasn't said. (Maybe the guy lives in an apartment and the driver had to call repeatedly to get the gate code. Hell, it could be so many things.) If the driver simply helped herself, then good riddance. I don't want to be associated with her. If it was retaliatory, that's different. I'm not saying what she did was right, but the story doesn't give both sides. Another driver thrown under the bus, to be replaced by five new drivers who will one day also be thrown under the bus.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

RebelPercMom said:


> When I saw this title I laughed, wondering what the customer did this time. The story didn't mention anything, of course, but I'm thinking there's a lot that wasn't said. (Maybe the guy lives in an apartment and the driver had to call repeatedly to get the gate code. Hell, it could be so many things.) If the driver simply helped herself, then good riddance. I don't want to be associated with her. If it was retaliatory, that's different. I'm not saying what she did was right, but the story doesn't give both sides. Another driver thrown under the bus, to be replaced by five new drivers who will one day also be thrown under the bus.


Anyone who for any reason cheats a customer they deserve to be fired. Tampering with someone's food that they paid for is theft.


----------



## RebelPercMom (Mar 17, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Anyone who for any reason cheats a customer they deserve to be fired. Tampering with someone's food that they paid for is theft.


You know what? I happen to agree with you. We all get frustrated with this gig, but my conscience tells me helping myself to what doesn't belong to me is a no-no. There are those who post here who might applaud the driver, given the circumstances. So, I guess I'm just a nosy dame who wonders why the driver ate the ribs. My point, however poorly made, is I wish the story included the "why", not to question the morality of the driver.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

RebelPercMom said:


> You know what? I happen to agree with you. We all get frustrated with this gig, but my conscience tells me helping myself to what doesn't belong to me is a no-no. There are those who post here who might applaud the driver, given the circumstances. So, I guess I'm just a nosy dame who wonders why the driver ate the ribs. My point, however poorly made, is I wish the story included the "why", not to question the morality of the driver.


Actually it really doesn't matter why, it wasn't her property to eat, she was just ignorant and stupid. I'm glad she was fired.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Actually it really doesn't matter why, it wasn't her property to eat, she was just ignorant and stupid. I'm glad she was fired.


Yeah that's pretty dumb, if you made the decision to eat the food why not just say the food is undeliverable, that you cannot reach the customer, or that you had a car issue. Anything but delivering a half eaten meal.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> Yeah that's pretty dumb, if you made the decision to eat the food why not just say the food is undeliverable, that you cannot reach the customer, or that you had a car issue. Anything but delivering a half eaten meal.


Again I repeat, she was ignorant and stupid on so many levels, just hope that she's not breeding.


----------



## LasVegasMellowYellow (Jun 24, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Anyone who for any reason cheats a customer they deserve to be fired. Tampering with someone's food that they paid for is theft.


Not only should they be fired, but they should be charged with a crime.

The girl in the Texas Walmart who licked the ice cream and put it back on the shelf is facing a second degree felony.

https://www.theblaze.com/news/2019/...errer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

S


LasVegasMellowYellow said:


> Not only should they be fired, but they should be charged with a crime.
> 
> The girl in the Texas Walmart who licked the ice cream and put it back on the shelf is facing a second degree felony.
> 
> https://www.theblaze.com/news/2019/...errer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s


She should get 20 years, she may carry a disease and can infect others with her stupidity. These millennials are dumber then a box of rocks.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

It's interesting to note the evolution of restaurants trying to make the food tamper-proof. Definitely a lot more do so now than when I first started delivering.

Some places Scotch-tape straw hole in drink lids, many of course staple or sticker/seal the food bag. Then there's the whole wrapping a tray of drinks with a plastic bag. It's almost shocking now to pick up and have a place for example leave a carton of fries sitting at the top of an open paper bag.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

LOL it was Dickey's BBQ too. I can understand. Their smoked brisket is really good.

Used to have one a few minutes down the road from me, but they closed it down twice and second time for good. Now there's a Creole spot there that I should check it.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> LOL it was Dickey's BBQ too. I can understand. Their smoked brisket is really good.
> 
> Used to have one a few minutes down the road from me, but they closed it down twice and second time for good. Now there's a Creole spot there that I should check it.


Wow, same thing happened to my Dickey's! But it's a Hawaiian BBQ now. I wish it was a creole spot. We don't have one. There's been a "Coming Soon" sign in a former Chinese place for over a year now, I guess it ain't happening.

I can understand though, the most customers I ever saw there, besides me, was three. And I was almost always the only person there.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> LOL it was Dickey's BBQ too. I can understand. Their smoked brisket is really good.
> 
> Used to have one a few minutes down the road from me, but they closed it down twice and second time for good.


Dickey's brisket is delicious!


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

ChinatownJake said:


> It's interesting to note the evolution of restaurants trying to make the food tamper-proof. Definitely a lot more do so now than when I first started delivering.
> 
> Some places Scotch-tape straw hole in drink lids, many of course staple or sticker/seal the food bag. Then there's the whole wrapping a tray of drinks with a plastic bag. It's almost shocking now to pick up and have a place for example leave a carton of fries sitting at the top of an open paper bag.


I picked up a McDonald's UberEats order earlier in the week, the restaurant put a sticker over the hole where the straw goes in.

OK, so I just take the lids off, take a gulp off the shake and Coke, and put the lids back on?

Mom and pop restaurants around here in Montgomery County, Maryland don't seal the bags, they just tie it in a plastic bag (another 5-cent bag tax) and hand it over.

I was surprised burger joint Five Guys just handed me a bag with fries, bag open wide.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

nutzareus said:


> I was surprised burger joint Five Guys just handed me a bag with fries, bag open wide.


I was going to mention Five Guys they definitely keep the bag open so you can pick what you want

Especially wouldn't order Five Guys with Uber Eats. Finger food gets exposed most often with those gig delivery things


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> I was going to mention Five Guys they definitely keep the bag open so you can pick what you want
> 
> Especially wouldn't order Five Guys with Uber Eats. Finger food gets exposed most often with those gig delivery things


Five Guys also have a crazy-bad delivery lid for their milkshakes. Clear plastic dome, but with huge open circular space in center. Shake Shack is somewhat similar with their delivery packaging, although for a while here, they improved and sealed things up. Now back to open bags, exposed fries, often burgers exposed also.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I don't advocate messing with people's food. When I get hungry doing delivery I have a meal on my own dime. However, I just wanted to point out that if you just ate one of the ribs rather than taking a bite out of it and leaving behind teeth marks, you might not get caught. The customer might just think the restaurant messed up. Restaurants: seal the food so hungry drivers can't tamper with it.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Maybe the customer left no tip and forced the driver to literally take matters (and bbq) into her own hands? ?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

nutzareus said:


> DoorDash steals tips from drivers, so karma.


More like, unintended consiquences.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

What a stupid thing to do. If that happened to me I would not call DD, I would call the restaurant first, police second. Tampering with food is a serious offense, this is no different than the idiot who dragged his junk through the salsa before delivering it. I don't know about 20 years but even a couple of months in jail would be appropriate for deliberately contaminating someone's food.


----------

